# Beef Bouillon @ Dollar Tree



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

25 cubes, $1.00


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I am a Dollar tree boarder. Try the mini pancakes, my picky daughter had some Friday night, and they are great. 
I haven't tried that beef bullion, only becouse I have some. But, as I explained to my mom today, it's only a Dollar, if you hate it, you are outone dollar.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I live in Amish country. A lot of things that people buy in small packages, we can buy in bulk. Sure, we have dollar stores and a Walmart, but for things we need in bulk, that's where it's at. They have bulk health foods, soups, gravys, desserts, candy, and spices. Good places to buy meats, produce, cheeses, and baked goods. Maybe that's why my progress in weight loss is slow .


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

They are mostly salt. Same as the flavor packet in ramen noodles.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

good for your food preps. 4 cents a piece is cheap to flavor some otherwise bland pasta, rice or beans.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Good old salt- not too much, not too little...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I like the granules better than the cubes, dissolves quicker.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I agree, but it does tend to cake, over time. Gotta be careful about expiration dates, too.


----------

